# Plants for a 20g



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

Ok I got almost everything ready now I only need the plants. How about a list for my 20g?

*The light is 20W.


----------



## mcdanielnc89 (Jun 7, 2007)

hmmm. not much of a choice.. gonna have to have low light plants...


----------



## Apotheosis (Jul 2, 2007)

Add java fern to the list. 

There aren't many plants that would do well in such low light. But java fern is a good plant to start out with since it's very resilient.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Java fern
Java moss
Anubias
Vallisneria
Wysteria / Indian fern
Moss ball
Dwarf sag
Crypts
Swords

Most of those should do ok with 1 wpg.


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

How about if I change the bulb? I have the same bulb for more than a year. Would it do good if I change it and get one with a higher W?


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

You can change the bulb, but you won't be able to get a higher wattage (unless you currently have one of those little thin bulbs, and you can get the thicker type). Your hood will only accommodate one type (you have a regular, fluorescent hood, right?).
If you want to upgrade your lighting, you'll probably have to upgrade your fixture. I use coralife freshwater power compact fixtures, and they work great for me. A little expensive, but I'm from Canada and I'm sure they're cheaper in the States.


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

Well I will see what I can do. My top is great but I don't really like it anyways. I will see if I can get another top for the tank.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Get a 1x55 pc strip light. Will fit where your old strip does. You DEFINITELY need to change your bulb. Should be done every 6-8 months. Stay away from marimo (moss) balls. Once established, impossible to get out of your tank and is considered a nuisance algae (cladaphora).


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

No way, I love moss balls! I think they're so pretty, and good for the water, too. When they split and I have too many, I sell them - but I've only sold a few and I've had moss balls for years.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Ahh Zoe, ever the optimist. Thats why we get along.......... 

Cladaphora as taken from aquatic plant central.............

"Cladophora
Common Name(s):	Cladophora
Algae Description:	Green, branched algae that forms wool-like mats when conditions permit. Particularly a problem when thorough removal isn't an option, such as in hairgrass fields. This algae adheres to hardscape in the aquarium, including (to great dismay) substrate, again making removal a challenge. More than one hobbyist has indicated that Marimo Balls (Cladophora aegagropila, Cladophora linnaei) have yielded general Clado problems.
How to Treat:	High dosages of Seachem Excel (daily "starter" levels) will weaken the algae, turn it lighter in color, and will lessen its grip on hardscape. Spot treatments very effective as well. Problems remain, however, when the hobbyist is unable to remove all pieces of the infesting algae. Hairgrass can be made somewhat clean with a comb. Burying the "Clado" with more substrate does not eliminate the problem. One can have thriving Clado and no other types of algae because it seems to favor the same conditions as desireable, higher-order aquarium plants."


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

I will be getting low light plants this week end and a couple of fish. Once I get the hang of things I will change the W and get a higher one.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2007)

think you should get the lighting taken care of first


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

swordtailbreedr said:


> think you should get the lighting taken care of first


Of course I will be getting a new bulb but I will be keeping low light plants until I can get the hang of things and then I will upgrade.


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

I will be starting with Jave Fern, Java Moss, and Vallisneria if all goes well I will be upgrading. Thanks!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

swordtailbreedr said:


> think you should get the lighting taken care of first



Come on..... use your words...................



I would at least add another strip if you have a spare anywhere for now.

Your plant grow will be negligible with your current setup. Usually dissuades newbies to planted tanks.


----------



## mcdanielnc89 (Jun 7, 2007)

ALso.. 20 gallons.. remember that you don't want to put too many plants in the aquarium... u should have at least 6 sq. inches per plant.. so multiply the length times the width of your aquarium then divide that by 6 and that's how many plants you can have in your aquarium without having too many.. (that's just my opinion and how I see it)... and it truly works....


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

mcdanielnc89 said:


> ALso.. 20 gallons.. remember that you don't want to put too many plants in the aquarium... u should have at least 6 sq. inches per plant.. so multiply the length times the width of your aquarium then divide that by 6 and that's how many plants you can have in your aquarium without having too many.. (that's just my opinion and how I see it)... and it truly works....


Thanks I will do just that! 

Damon: What do you mean by strip?


----------

